# Juve Fiorentina: 22 dicembre 2020 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Juve Fiorentina, partita in programma martedì 22 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45

Dove vederla in tv?

Diretta esclusiva Sky dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Vincono 5-0 e andranno a sbandierare di essere più forti delle sentenze del CONI


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2020)

Figurarsi se Brandelli ne fa una giusta


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

Prandelli,qui si fa la storia !

la Fiorentina è l'unica squadra,purtroppo insieme al Milan,che ha sempre perso in campionato allo rubentus stadium

vincere e fuggire,come la vittoria di stramaccioni che non sa ancora lui come sia avvenuta ma ha impedito ai gobbi di raggiungere il record degli Invincibili

Per una volta non fare Perdelli !


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve Fiorentina, partita in programma martedì 22 dicembre 2020 alle ore 20:45
> 
> Dove vederla in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

Per una volta non farò dietrologia.

Lo schieramento viola ancora una volta, dal punto di vista tattico, è imbarazzante e Prandelli non è più un allenatore.

Si presentano con un 3-5-2 che è un 3-6-1, in cui Vlahovic finirà schiacciato tra i tre centrali juventini e sarà del tutto impotente.
Peraltro, non è nemmeno uno rapido nel lungo.
Per non parlare dell'esterno destro, Igor..

In poche parole la Viola si schiera in una maniera inconcepibile, concedendosi ancora una volta agli avversari.
Esterni che non sanno attaccare, seconda punta che non è una punta, cc lentissimo.
Ma soprattutto zero giocatori di corsa, zero!
Zero giocatori con il cambio di passo.
Ok che è stato infortunato, ma è chiaro che avrebbero dovuto cercare di rilanciare Kouamè.
Ok che ha avuto il COVID, ma è chiaro che avrebbero dovuto insistere su Callejon.

Questa squadra è così lenta che ricorda il Milan di Suso-Cutrone.

Ma questa squadra, ben allenata, non avrebbe questa posizione.... potrebbe essere tranquillamente nona-decima.

Qualche buon elemento ce l'hanno.

Detto ciò, spero che stasera la sfanghino. Come sempre.


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ma giocano oggi? Vabbé che la Florentia è talmente imbarazzante che vincerebbero anche con la primavera.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooooooooolllllllllll


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2020)

gooool vlalovic


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Uahahhahahahaaha


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2020)

Peccato che ora arriverà il classico rigorino per CRigore7


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

andris ha scritto:


> prandelli,qui si fa la storia !
> 
> La fiorentina è l'unica squadra,purtroppo insieme al milan,che ha sempre perso in campionato allo rubentus stadium
> 
> ...



go prandelli go


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Vlahohohohohoh


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ovviamente non vincerà mai la Florentia


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle sto kiesa,


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

questo è rosso !!!


----------



## 7vinte (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao Cuadrado


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Buahahahhaha sono in dieci Dajeeeeeeee

Fai il miracolo Brandelli.


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

ROSSO tutta la vita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

Espulso Cuadrado ! Giustamente, intervento killer.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

E vai a casa a -7 ladri


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Madonna che entrata. Castrovilli è fortunato ad essere ok.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2020)

Certo che se Brandelli non fa punti manco stasera....


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ramsey esce e calcia la bottiglia ahahaha

Delirio gobbo finora. Che goduria.


----------



## Wetter (22 Dicembre 2020)

Rosso diretto sono 2 giornate, dovrebbe saltare la partita contro di noi,sbaglio?


----------



## Kayl (22 Dicembre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Rosso diretto sono 2 giornate, dovrebbe saltare la partita contro di noi,sbaglio?



No è una giornata sola rosso diretto. A meno che uno non faccia falli a palla lontana che sono appunto antisportivi poiché non un contrasto di gioco.


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Bonucci spettacolare. Per la fiorentina.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

bisogna sfruttare e fare 0-2 al primo tempo,non potete sbagliare questi goal
tre contro uno davanti al portiere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Certo che se Brandelli non fa punti manco stasera....



Riuscirà nell'impresa. Prandelli è come Giampollo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Stanno sprecando troppo questi qua


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Giocato ora su 1X live a 1.85
Vai con la modalità gufo


----------



## Gas (22 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giocato ora su 1X live a 1.85
> Vai con la modalità gufo



La ribaltano sicuro al 200%


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

prandelli non farà mai punti dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2020)

questi morti hanno paura di attaccare........ maledetti


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> La ribaltano sicuro al 200%



L'1 secco è a 3.70


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2020)

ma le simulazioni non si ammoniscono più?


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Espulso Cuadrado ! Giustamente, intervento killer.



Sono abituati troppo bene...


----------



## koti (22 Dicembre 2020)

Milenkovic è scarsissimo


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2020)

questi stanno facendo di tutto per farli fare gol... che venduti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

Fallo d'ammonizione netto di Chiesa su Castrovilli dopo che quest ultimo ha giocato la palla....e l'arbitro inventa un fallo di Castrovilli. Certe cose si vedono solo in Serie A


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2020)

fallo da arancione di chiesa che diventa fallo della fiorentina.... ma dove si vuole andare con sti criminali


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Dicembre 2020)

ahhaha sto fallo dato contro castrovilli sono senza parole.. vedrete che tra poco arriverà una espulsione per la viola o comunque un aiutino. La fiorentina se continua a non sfruttare i contropiedi prima o poi paga dazio


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

La florentia è scarsa. Non ne hanno per fare il secondo ergo segneranno i ladri


----------



## Tsitsipas (22 Dicembre 2020)

Al momento giusto arriveranno rosso per la viola e rigore per i ladri.


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Espulso Cuadrado ! Giustamente, intervento killer.



Non ho visto il fallo, é da due giornate di squalifica?


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Non sto guardando al partita ma ho come la sensazione che la Fiorentina non farà punti. E mi volete dire che non ci sarà il rigorino per Ronaldo? Dai...


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il fallo, é da due giornate di squalifica?



non dovrebbe


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Florentia veramente poca roba. I gobbi possono comunque ribaltarla in cinque minuti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

Palla piena di Milenkovic e rinvio dal fondo ---> punizione per la Juve.

Arbitraggio assurdo in questi minuti. Fa di tutto per regalare punizioni alla Juve


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Florentia veramente poca roba. I gobbi possono comunque ribaltarla in cinque minuti.



Devono mettere il secondo perché di occasioni ne avranno ancora.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

PRANDELLI, NON FARE NIENTE !!!

zitto ed esci dallo spogliatoio,distribuisci il gatorade e muovi gli asciugamani 

muto come Zeman

nessuna mossa alla giampaolo,non ti inventare niente


----------



## sion (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi come fa a non essere minimo da due giornate Cuadrado?! Lo avete visto bene il fallo? Si stava per spezzare la gamba quasi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il fallo, é da due giornate di squalifica?



É simile a quello di Chiesa con il Crotone, li ne prese una.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

Essendoci il VAR non sono riusciti ad annullare il gol per fuorigioco e a non espellere Cuadrado.. ma nonostante il VAR arbitraggio pessimo.

Ciò detto, la Fiorentina è stata brava e fortunata, ma non sta ammazzando la partita ed anzi...... ha già rischiato due volte causa Milenkovic.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Se la fiorentina non la chiude rischia di pagarla amaramente.

Dopo l'espulsione sono diventati troppo leziosi, non si va con la giusta cattiveria a chiudere la partita.

Tanto si sa che alla fine il rigorino glielo danno.

Chiesa incomentabile un rosso grande come una casa.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É simile a quello di Chiesa con il Crotone, li ne prese una.



È quello di chiesa di stasera?


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É simile a quello di Chiesa con il Crotone, li ne prese una.



È quello di chiesa di stasera?


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Essendoci il VAR non sono riusciti ad annullare il gol per fuorigioco e a non espellere Cuadrado.. ma nonostante il VAR arbitraggio pessimo.
> 
> Ciò detto, la Fiorentina è stata brava e fortunata, ma non sta ammazzando la partita ed anzi...... ha già rischiato due volte causa Milenkovic.



Milenkovic veramente penoso, l'ho visto difendere di spalle su Ronaldo dentro l'area..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È quello di chiesa di stasera?



Quello di Chiesa stasera era simile a quello di Kessie con il Sassuolo. Ci sta il cartellino, ma si può pure non dare.
A noi l’ha dato a Chiesa ha addirittura dato il falllo a favore. 
Ma non mi scandalizzo ricordiamo che sotto 0-1 gli ha espulso un uomo.
Tutti i 50-50 saranno a favore della Juve


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Un fallo da rosso di Chiesa è diventato punizione a favore della juve. Non me ne capacito. Pazzesco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Milenkovic veramente penoso, l'ho visto difendere di spalle su Ronaldo dentro l'area..



Ha gran fisico, corsa, piedi.....
Ma non sa difendere.
Non proprio un dettaglio per un difensore.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Milenkovic non puó costare 40 milioni. Nemmeno a FM


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2020)

calma ragazzi ,ricordati che la juve è invincibile


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Milenkovic 40 milioni rendiamocene conto, io spero che realmente non siano mai andati su questo giocatore, a me non piace per nulla.

Per il resto buona viola, la Juve paga l'essere in 10 perchè 11vs11 stavan già 1 a 1 minimo.

Quanto mi ha fatto piacere veder sventolare quel rosso davanti agli occhi di cuadrado, ma quanto ma quanto?!?!

Dopo aver perso i 3 punti a tavolino una sconfitta sul campo contro la fiorentina mi renderebbe molto felice questa seratina, daje


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2020)

partita che al momento non sembra 10 vs 11 e questo per colpa della viola.....


----------



## koti (22 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Milenkovic veramente penoso, l'ho visto difendere di spalle su Ronaldo dentro l'area..



Davvero scarso, almeno nell'uno contro uno. E' proprio un birillo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

La ribalta bernarcoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ormai è scritto nelle stelle, la Juve la ribalta , peccato.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ancora non hanno dato il rigore a Cristina?


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2020)

per ma la ribalta. la viola non tiene palla....


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

La Juventus è entrata in campo con un altro piglio (cit. Caressa). Finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Il cesso di valero


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

caressa ridicolo vuole dare rigore alla juve


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Sono cotti sti viola


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tra un po' arriva il rigorino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

Questi stanno perdendo 0-1 contro la Fiorentina e al 65' il maestro tiene ancora in panchina Dybala e Kulusevski


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> caressa ridicolo vuole dare rigore alla juve



Un rigore sarebbe stato esagerato per un contattino così dai.
Casomai possono lamentarsi per la mancata espulsione di Borja Valero.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

Viola imbarazzante.
Non si vede in alcun modo la superiorità numerica. Assurdo.


----------



## medjai (22 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooool

E sono due. Daje


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

0-2


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Il Maestro inchiappettato da Prandelli ahahhahaha 

Grande Bonucci uahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 7vinte (22 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooklll


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Sto sognando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

0-2 FINITA!!!


Incredibile


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Partita che conferma il fatto che il Milan può competere per lo scudetto. Noi ci abbiamo vinto con i viola eh.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooool Alex Sandrooooo uahahahah


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooooooooooooool

Liscio di sputacchina bonucci e autorete di sandro che se la ritrova addosso


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooooooooooool


----------



## Kayl (22 Dicembre 2020)

ecco ora rigore.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ahahahahahahahhaah

Pillooooooooooo


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

attenzione al mafiioso che si alza dalla tribuna 

SCENA RARISSIMA IN 9 ANNI

vuole il var


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quelli della Juve lo conoscono il regolamento?!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

Il rigore ci poteva stare. Dragowski troppo goffo e ingenuo quando mette la mano addosso a Bernadeschi



Si annuncia un post partita a livello demenziale con Nedved on fire. Le prossime giornate saranno spettacolari


Rivisto la replica: Tocca Bernadeschi anche col ginocchio. Siamo onesti: Rigore netto


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Volevano sto rigorino? Ahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2020)

ma Quadrado con il rosso diretto son 2 giornate di squalifica ?


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

Dai dai


----------



## medjai (22 Dicembre 2020)

Poteva fischiare rigore. Ma Bernardeschi esaggera troppo la caduta.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ggggoooooooooooooooooooooolllll


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma Quadrado con il rosso diretto son 2 giornate di squalifica ?



Non necessariamente


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

0-3


----------



## Gas (22 Dicembre 2020)

3-0

Gli opinionisti Juventini in TV stanno sbraitando contro l'arbitro.


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

Treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## medjai (22 Dicembre 2020)

E sono 3!


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2020)

ahaha nedved pareva quello di scemo e piu scemo


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

3/3 cappellate di bonucci

la vecchia guardiaaaaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Impazzisco !!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Nedved che protesta 
Ahah ah Ahah Ahah 
Un ladro che grida 'al ladro'.
Ahah ah


----------



## 7vinte (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ahahahahaha godoooooo


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

*Ahahahahahahahhahahaahhaaa

3-0*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

0-3 Caceres....non ci credo....CACERES!


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2020)

ahah pure il goal dell'ex


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

Giornata epocale.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ma com'era la storia che i carcerati e i cugini sfigati sono troppo superiori a noi?


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Cappellucci ahahahahahahahaha suca cane


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Dicembre 2020)

ennesimo trionfo del Maestro


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (22 Dicembre 2020)

Sfido a dire che stare l'arbitraggio sia stato ininfluente


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ahaha nedved pareva quello di scemo e piu scemo



hahahah


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Pensate che squadra di pellegrini è il Farça


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Nedved ahhhahhahahhahah

Comunque è troppo strano, la Juventus trattata come una squadra qualsiasi.
Il rigore stavolta ci poteva stare, stupidaggine del portiere viola.

Oggi la Juventus ha perso i 3 punti con il Napoli, perde con la Fiorentina con un espulsione e un rigore dubbio non dato, aperta inchiesta per bestemmia di Buffon.
Con il caso Suarez ancora in ballo.

Che sia decretata la fine delle ruberie?


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

E Church che dice? è contento? ahahHAHAHHAHAhah


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Gonde se non vince lo scudo quest'anno deve ritirarsi.


----------



## Kayl (22 Dicembre 2020)

Prima vittoria su 7 di Prandelli, prima sconfitta di Pirlo in questa stagione. Ultima partita dell'anno. Ricorso accolto del Napoli. Mancano solo le emorroidi fulminanti ad Agnelli.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (22 Dicembre 2020)

Juventus indecente stasera.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Buon Natale gobbo maiale


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Godo.
Comunque Cristina salute di ferro.
E chi lo ferma?
Scoppia di salute.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

2 rigori netti non dati ,1 espulso, 0-3, godo a livelli disumani.

qualcosa è cambiato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2020)

La grande juve del maestro, il calcio liquidissimo.


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

E mò li vanno a menare, mamma mia che serata spettacolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 2 rigori netti non dati ,1 espulso, 0-3, godo a livelli disumani.
> 
> qualcosa è cambiato?



È cambiato che l’inchiappettata arbitrale alla Befana è pressoché certa.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Il calcio fluido mi sa che sotto zero diventa ghiaccio. 
Chiederanno i danni a Giuliacci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ora prandelli perde 4-3


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 2 rigori netti non dati ,1 espulso, 0-3, godo a livelli disumani.
> 
> qualcosa è cambiato?



Un rigore, l'altro è un contattino.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quali rigori netti dai fare i seri


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

De ligt salute di ferro.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensate che squadra di pellegrini è il Farça



Il Barcellona di quest'anno vale il Torino, più o meno. 
Gli manca solo Giampollo in panca.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> È cambiato che l’inchiappettata arbitrale alla Befana è pressoché certa.



Mah mah, vedremo vedremo , oggi c'erano mille opportunità per aiutarli ed invece nisba, speriamo.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La grande juve del maestro, il calcio liquidissimo.



Liquido come la cacarella.


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

Adesso ci starebbe il bestemmione di Buffone.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Rotto Deligt!!!


----------



## wildfrank (22 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il calcio fluido mi sa che sotto zero diventa ghiaccio.
> Chiederanno i danni a Giuliacci.



Temo che tu possa aver ragione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La grande juve del maestro, il calcio liquidissimo.


Il calcio liquido... nel senso che ti manda in diarrea


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

De Ligt rotto, bene.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2020)

Purtroppo non sono riuscita a godermela causa terremoto che mi ha fatto prendere un colpo.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma quali rigori netti dai fare i seri



Con la juve son sempre stati "netti"


----------



## Route66 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 2 rigori netti non dati ,1 espulso, 0-3, godo a livelli disumani.
> 
> qualcosa è cambiato?



È l'allineamento dei pianeti....


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2020)

da fuq ? 

ero ferma all'1-0 viola, giro un attimo e mi ritrovo sul 3-0. 

3 belle perette succulente.  si godeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

La juve ha perso 6 punti in un giorno. 
Record.
Voglio le magliette celebrative.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sono riuscita a godermela causa terremoto che mi ha fatto prendere un colpo.



Ho letto brutta botta


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

Caressa è triste per la disfatta dei suoi padroni.

Dove sarebbero i rigori? Tuffi in piscina.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> È l'allineamento dei pianeti....



Menghia vero, Giove e Saturno


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Caressa è triste per la disfatta dei suoi padroni.
> 
> Dove sarebbero i rigori? Tuffi in piscina.



Bah sia cristina che bernardeschi sono toccati per bene, il primo sulla caviglia il secondo con una ginocchiata, eran rigori netti dai.
Godimento assoluto.


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

Torello finale, troppo belllo.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2020)

Sempre ste mozzarelle Malaventura


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tutto apposto domani mattina in edicola DVD di Barcellona Juve 0-3 E felice Natale ai gobbi


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2020)

Finita. Grande Brandelli


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2020)

persi 6 punti sicuri, giornata da incorniciare


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Juveeee storia di un grande amoreeeee


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

La Juve di Pirlo non ha ancora perso [cit.]


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

#Pirlolandia


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2020)

Partita a tavolino da ripetere,sconfitta contro la fiore,de light infortunato e Dybala a marcire in panca...meglio di una scop...


----------



## unbreakable (22 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve ha perso 6 punti in un giorno.
> Record.
> Voglio le magliette celebrative.



E speriamo arrivi la botta di suarez..


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Siuuuuuuu


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ditemi che è stato registrato Buffon stasera, che se ne prende 214 di giornate di squalifica  

Il Maestrow era n'attimo incartapecorito


----------



## hiei87 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Che goduria stasera!!! Per scaramanzia non ho voluto vedere niente fino al 2 a 0, poi non ho resistito. Sui gruppi whatsapp leggo juventini in lacrime, che da qualche settimana pare si siano accorti dell'esistenza degli arbitri. 
Addirittura oggi ho letto gente che piangeva perchè il gol di Leao col Sassuolo era da annullare dato che al momento del calcio d'inizio aveva mezzo piede oltre la metà campo, e fanno il paragone con i gol annullati a Morata.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Dicembre 2020)

Musica, maestro!


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bah sia cristina che bernardeschi sono toccati per bene, il primo sulla caviglia il secondo con una ginocchiata, eran rigori netti dai.
> Godimento assoluto.



No no, non sono affatto d'accordo.
Sono TUFFI. Che peraltro sti pagliacci fanno sempre.
TUFFI a casa mia.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ho visto nedved protestare con l'arbitro per torti arbitrali.
Ora mi manca di vedere solo Jack lo squartatore che protesta per una ciglia strappata.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto nedved protestare con l'arbitro per torti arbitrali.
> Ora mi manca di vedere solo Jack lo squartatore che protesta per una ciglia strappata.



Senza ritegno.


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Juve di Pirlo non ha ancora perso [cit.]



Se Cristianoooh... (sospiro di Caressa nel prepartita) continua così ha una proiezione ipotetica di oltre 40 gol in campionato (cit.)


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> No no, non sono affatto d'accordo.
> Sono TUFFI. Che peraltro sti pagliacci fanno sempre.
> TUFFI a casa mia.



vabè fottesega, l'importante è la bellerrima serata che c'han regalato ,a casa Maestro te ed il tuo ciuffo del cas


----------



## Igniorante (22 Dicembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La grande juve del maestro, il calcio liquidissimo.



Così liquido da sembrare diarrea


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Il maestro. -cit-
Oronzo cana'.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Mentre 5 retrocedono 5 salgono.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Vi prego guardate ora come titola la gazzetta dello sport e poi ditemi che non è un giornale di regime.


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bah sia cristina che bernardeschi sono toccati per bene, il primo sulla caviglia il secondo con una ginocchiata, eran rigori netti dai.
> Godimento assoluto.



Lo so, fratello, ma mica possono fare una tragedia se per una volta non gli danno il rigorino, eh... Oppure LORO possono?


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> vabè fottesega, l'importante è la bellerrima serata che c'han regalato ,a casa Maestro te ed il tuo ciuffo del cas



Ecco, così andiamo d'accordo...


----------



## ignaxio (22 Dicembre 2020)

A piccole dosi però queste serate.. non voglio che venga esonerato. Avanti così.


----------



## bmb (22 Dicembre 2020)

Il Maestro ha trovato la quadra.

Purtroppo in 24 ore perdono l'imbattibilità entrambe le squadre rimaste a 0 sulla casella sconfitte. Pazienza.


----------



## markjordan (22 Dicembre 2020)

c'e' poco da godere
ce ne faranno di ogni


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Bel regalino di Natale da parte della Fiorentina 
Ben gli sta a Chiesa (e Bernardeschi) che se ne sono andati da Firenze proprio nella squadra rivale. 

Domani perderemo punti pure noi, ma oggi si sorride


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vi prego guardate ora come titola la gazzetta dello sport e poi ditemi che non è un giornale di regime.



Sara gia arrivata la telefonata di gente piu potente di Mattarella...


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Cioè incredibile, la Gazza titola "Juve la più rossa della seria A, 4 espulsi quest'anno"

Questo è il titolo.

Della disfatta non vi è praticamente traccia.


----------



## bmb (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vi prego guardate ora come titola la gazzetta dello sport e poi ditemi che non è un giornale di regime.



Eh beh c'è anche da fare l'articolo su l'espulsione di Cuadrado. Intervento per cui in Premier League ho visto saltare diverse tibie.


----------



## Route66 (22 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto nedved protestare con l'arbitro per torti arbitrali.
> Ora mi manca di vedere solo Jack lo squartatore che protesta per una ciglia strappata.



Peccato veramente....
Questo arbitro mi era piaciuto molto.....non lo vedremo mai più!!


----------



## Wetter (22 Dicembre 2020)

Se non sbaglio lo 0-3 odierno è la peggiore sconfitta in campionato allo Stadium. Pirlolandia colleziona un altro record


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cioè incredibile, la Gazza titola "Juve la più rossa della seria A, 4 espulsi quest'anno"
> 
> Questo è il titolo.
> 
> Della disfatta non vi è praticamente traccia.



che schifosi. 
pazzesco....


----------



## unbreakable (22 Dicembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Peccato veramente....
> Questo arbitro mi era piaciuto molto.....non lo vedremo mai più!!



Non guidava Eliseo? È identico a Macron lapenna


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

A studio sky tutti impazziti ahahah


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Anche il doppio giallo a Borca Valero, me l'ero dimenticato era netto LoL.
Quest'arbitro son curioso che fine andrà a fare.
Brutta Brutta

Voglio farmi la maglietta per questa giornata EPOCALE.


----------



## Aron (22 Dicembre 2020)

CHE SERATAAAA!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Lo so, fratello, ma mica possono fare una tragedia se per una volta non gli danno il rigorino, eh... Oppure LORO possono?



tanto dopo stasera partiranno le lamentele e sappiamo tutti in quale gara arriverà il risarcimento danni. 

c'è milan-juve incastonata fra 2 partite contro succursali (udine e sassuolo).


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Eh beh c'è anche da fare l'articolo su l'espulsione di Cuadrado. Intervento per cui in Premier League ho visto saltare diverse tibie.



A Castrovillo è andata molto bene, perchè il colombiano non entra così deciso sulla tibia, sennò byebye, per me se non gli danno due giornate è uno scandalo.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Prandelli,qui si fa la storia !
> 
> la Fiorentina è l'unica squadra,purtroppo insieme al Milan,che ha sempre perso in campionato allo rubentus stadium
> 
> ...



CI CREDEVOOOOOO

ero andato a cercare la maglia viola,avuta in regalo,dai vecchi cassetti per l'occasione.

il talismano Salah


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che schifosi.
> pazzesco....



Guarda sono sbigottito e non è la prima volta che noto questi atteggiamenti aziendalisti, ormai non fanno piu' informazione quando sono i loro padroni ad essere danneggiati.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2020)

I gobbi che si lamentano dell’arbitro sono fantastici. Prima di potersi lamentare degli arbitri dovrebbero perdere minimo 5-6 scudetti per colpa di fischi sbagliati. Stiano zitti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

ahahahahaha sti escrementi umani adesso rodono perchè non gli fanno più i regali.

sono tristi.

rigore su cristina no. non scherziamo
valero poteva essere sbattuto fuori per compensazione.


----------



## Wetter (22 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha sti escrementi umani adesso rodono perchè non gli fanno più i regali.
> 
> sono tristi.
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo su CR7,quello non è un rigore netto,anzi,se guardate bene il replay trascina anche la gamba per tuffarsi.
Probabilmente è molto più rigore quello su Bernardeschi; e comunque eravamo all'80esimo sullo 0-2.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Peccato veramente....
> Questo arbitro mi era piaciuto molto.....non lo vedremo mai più!!



Bisogna mettergli la scorta. 
Il ragazzo rischia seriamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Sky juve chiuderà per lutto.


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo su CR7,quello non è un rigore netto,anzi,se guardate bene il replay trascina anche la gamba per tuffarsi.
> Probabilmente è molto più rigore quello su Bernardeschi; e comunque eravamo all'80esimo sullo 0-2.



X me i rigori c'erano tutti e due e l'esplusione di Cavalero era netta. Comunque x una volta che hanno un arbitraggio sfavorevole....vedere la sceneggiata di Nedved fa pena.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna mettergli la scorta.
> Il ragazzo rischia seriamente.



Nedved e Paratici lo scorteranno.
Sono famosi per il loro Fair Play.

Comunque, siccome tutti vediamo tanto calcio..... avete mai visto una squadra che durante la partita urla più di loro e contesta tutto il contestabile con qualsiasi giocatore/allenatore/dirigente????

Io mai. Ogni partita si superano.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quando mai negli highlights di Sky hanno messo dei rigori non fischiati?


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2020)

Soffoco


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Soffoco



Muoio


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai negli highlights di Sky hanno messo dei rigori non fischiati?



assurdo, l'ho notato anche io. pure l'espulsione.

ma i rigori dai per l'amor di dio........ 2 tuffi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Soffoco



Madonna quant'è brutto.


----------



## bmb (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ma vogliamo parlare della partita sopra la media di Capitan Bonucci? Che player signori.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> assurdo, l'ho notato anche io. pure l'espulsione.
> 
> ma i rigori dai per l'amor di dio........ 2 tuffi.



Sky juve on fire.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Non c'era nessuno dei due rigori. E certo non erano casi da var. Con un arbitraggio giusto hanno perso


----------



## bmb (22 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai negli highlights di Sky hanno messo dei rigori non fischiati?



Pessimi. Vomitevoli.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Dicembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai negli highlights di Sky hanno messo dei rigori non fischiati?


Solo con loro si vedono ste robe. Ora aspettatevi giorni di fuoco sul fronte polemiche. Metteranno sotto pressione tutta la classe arbitrale.
Ma solo io vedo Ronaldo che si butta un quarto d ora prima? Dal replay frontale è chiarissimo...boh


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2020)

Paratici nel pre-partita tronfio:

"Ci servono 30 vittorie per lo scudetto,oggi è una in meno"


ora Pirlo:

"Le milanesi sono avanti,non ci nascondiamo. Hanno qualcosa in più,possono essere le favorite e possiamo recuperare"


[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] ma dove sei ?


----------



## Route66 (22 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Soffoco



Si ma dove se ne stava andando?!
Andava a fare pipì o lo hanno cacciato per proteste?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

concedo il fatto che 3 episodi su 3 tutti contro in casa fanno notizia, ma se li guardi bene forse solo il rosso


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Solo con loro si vedono ste robe. Ora aspettatevi giorni di fuoco sul fronte polemiche. Metteranno sotto pressione tutta la classe arbitrale.
> Ma solo io vedo Ronaldo che si butta un quarto d ora prima? Dal replay frontale è chiarissimo...boh



È più Ronaldo a cercare il contatto che il contrario. Assolutamente non c'è.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Paratici nel pre-partita tronfio:
> 
> "Ci servono 30 vittorie per lo scudetto,oggi è una in meno"
> 
> ...



infarto........


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> concedo il fatto che 3 episodi su 3 tutti contro in casa fanno notizia, ma se li guardi bene forse solo il rosso



Sicuro che se fossero stati contro il milan avresti detto le stesse cose? Io mi sarei incazzato come una bestia


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> È più Ronaldo a cercare il contatto che il contrario. Assolutamente non c'è.



frena per farsi investire. è abituato a farsi tamponare, l'abitudine...


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Si ma dove se ne stava andando?!
> Andava a fare pipì o lo hanno cacciato per proteste?



O stava andando nel tunnel x poi aspettare l'arbitro?


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Soffoco



Posso andare a fare la pipì, arbitro?[cit]
E anche la kakka.. [cit.]


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuro che se fossero stati contro il milan avresti detto le stesse cose? Io mi sarei incazzato come una bestia



be ne abbiamo viste anche quest'anno di serate così. non mi son neanche lamentato guarda.

poi se parli di ladri il tiro lo sposti un po', ovvio. ahaahah


----------



## shevchampions (22 Dicembre 2020)

La cosa più brutale e bella della serata sono stati i 3 fischi senza recupero. Manifesta inferiorità!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Soffoco



la devo quotare anche io. stampa 70x50 e la metto in bagno davanti al water.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Si ma dove se ne stava andando?!
> Andava a fare pipì o lo hanno cacciato per proteste?



Era sullo 0-2 dopo che gli hanno negato il rigore su Bernardeschi. Si è inalberato ed è andato via...lo stile juve...


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2020)

Aaaaah se c'era Nedved!


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuro che se fossero stati contro il milan avresti detto le stesse cose? Io mi sarei incazzato come una bestia



Io anche di più.
Ma contro questi qua è una soddisfazione tripla.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infarto........




Sarà uscito per strada ululando e con il membro in mano e l’avranno arrestato per aver violato il lockdown e per atti osceni.

Sicuro.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io anche di più.
> Ma contro questi qua è una soddisfazione tripla.



Mah, il secondo rigore per me c’era, il primo più dubbio. Certo che è abbastanza comico vederli imbufaliti, chi gioca contro di loro è da sempre abituato a certi errori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Paratici nel pre-partita tronfio:
> 
> "Ci servono 30 vittorie per lo scudetto,oggi è una in meno"
> 
> ...





Sai, non so se essere stracontento o preoccupato: dopo partite come questa mi sto convincendo che se non lo vinciamo noi l’Inda vincerà il diciannovesimo (ed essere superato da questi maiali in fatto di scudetti anche no, non lo tollererei).


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai, non so se essere stracontento o preoccupato: dopo partite come questa mi sto convincendo che se non lo vinciamo noi l’Inda vincerà il diciannovesimo (ed essere superato da questi maiali in fatto di scudetti anche no, non lo tollererei).




Eccoti!! Ero preoccupato che avessi fatto qualche atto inconsulto, ahahahah


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai, non so se essere stracontento o preoccupato: dopo partite come questa mi sto convincendo che se non lo vinciamo noi l’Inda vincerà il diciannovesimo (ed essere superato da questi maiali in fatto di scudetti anche no, non lo tollererei).



Vediamo. Secondo me I gobbi li fanno recuperare a suon di ladrate epiche come nel 2017


----------



## Kayl (23 Dicembre 2020)

Infortunato De Ligt alla coscia. Speriamo sia una roba lunga perché senza di lui sono il nulla in difesa, anche perché il loro centrocampo fa zero filtro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eccoti!! Ero preoccupato che avessi fatto qualche atto inconsulto, ahahahah



Addirittura, perché? 

Comunque è sempre bello vedere i gobbi di melma perdere, mafiosi bas.tardi, basta solo che questo non risulti nello scudetto sfinterista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

più li rivedo e più i rigori fanno ridere. su bernardeschi non c'è niente di niente ma neanche protestano a momenti su......


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Dicembre 2020)

Non l'ho vista ma vedendo gli highlights c'erano 2 rigori per la Juve e probabilmente anche un espulsione per la Fiorentina.

In pratica gli è successo a loro tutto quello che solitamente succede agli altri quando giocano contro di loro, e tutto in un colpo solo 

Contento per Pandelli e la Fiore ma un pò mi dispiace, preferisco vedere la Juventus sopra l'Inter che viceversa se non dovessimo farcela noi


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2020)

Attenzione che ora contro di noi ruberanno l'impossibile.
Il nostro reparto difensivo dovrà giocare una partita immacolata.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Attenzione che ora contro di noi ruberanno l'impossibile.
> Il nostro reparto difensivo dovrà giocare una partita immacolata.



Pensate già tutti alla Befana keep calm abbiamo la Lazio e il Benevento a cui pensare


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Addirittura, perché?
> 
> Comunque è sempre bello vedere i gobbi di melma perdere, mafiosi bas.tardi, basta solo che questo non risulti nello scudetto sfinterista.




Leggi cosa ho scritto nella pagina precedente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sarà uscito per strada ululando e con il membro in mano e l’avranno arrestato per aver violato il lockdown e per atti osceni.
> 
> Sicuro.



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Da un forum gobbo 

“Non﻿ conosco un vero tifoso della Juve che abbia crocifisso Moggi, che trattava gli arbitri per quello che sono: dei mezzi uomini che compensano l'assenza di successo nella vita con un ruolo da saprofita in uno sport.
Moggi, al di là delle sciocchezze che son﻿o state dette, teneva gli arbitri dove meritano: sotto.
E sono certo che prima di dare la mano a un "direttore di gara" abbia fatto quello che ogni sportivo deve fare, prima: orinare, o sputare sulla mano suddetta.”

Signore e signori, la JUVENTUS.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate già tutti alla Befana keep calm abbiamo la Lazio e il Benevento a cui pensare



Con la Lazio è palese che perderemo punti, siamo troppo in emergenza


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Bonucci ieri veramente disastroso, ne ha combinate di tutti i colori.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Il progetto Juve procede bene.

Tutto come previsto.

Quando fai anni di gestione alla catsum, senza capo ne coda, poi raccogli i risultati.

Anche in base a quello che stiamo vivendo noi oggi, nessuno meglio di un tifoso milanista sa cosa significhi. Potremmo aprire un corso di laurea a Casa Milan su come si gestisce male una società e su come cambi velocemente vita quando inizi invece a fare le cose con competenza equilibrio e coerenza.

Sono curioso di vedere come andranno nel prossimo futuro. Per me i gobbi sono solo all'inizio del baratro, perchè come noi nella stagione seguente all'ultimo scudetto i pochi buoni che hanno contano i giorni alla pensione ormai, ma magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Zlatan87 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io anche di più.
> Ma contro questi qua è una soddisfazione tripla.



Altroché!
Temo che la cucumella sia stata mal digerita ai piani alti... 
Imho


----------



## Zanc9 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Voglio proprio vedere che voto daranno a bonucci oggi su ruttosport


----------



## Manue (23 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Per una volta non farò dietrologia.
> 
> Lo schieramento viola ancora una volta, dal punto di vista tattico, è imbarazzante e Prandelli non è più un allenatore.
> 
> ...



Però nel primo gol ha bruciato i due centrali


----------



## Manue (23 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giocato ora su 1X live a 1.85
> Vai con la modalità gufo



anch'io me l'ero giocata, ma nel secondo tempo...
ahahahah

che bello che come finisce finisce, almeno qualcosa ci si guadagna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il progetto Juve procede bene.
> 
> Tutto come previsto.
> 
> ...



Per me questo è il loro 2011/2012 (se gli va di lusso ma di molto lusso), cioè ciò che il 2011/2012 fu per il Milan. Poi arriverà anche il loro 2012/2013.

Ci divertiremo davvero da quando arriverà il loro 2013/2014 in poi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

3 punti persi sul campo, 3 punti sottratti in tribunale.
Fino al concime.

Sopra il banco l'ovino campa, sottobanco l'ovino ti frega.


E aspetto sempre la sentenza dell'esame di suerez , roba da far impallidire la mitica scena de 'lo chiamavano trinità' : la mia sposa era al fiume senor....


Comunque mi sembra chiaro il vento sta cambiando ed è un vento nuovo.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me questo è il loro 2011/2012 (se gli va di lusso ma di molto lusso), cioè ciò che il 2011/2012 fu per il Milan. Poi arriverà anche il loro 2012/2013.
> 
> Ci divertiremo davvero da quando arriverà il loro 2013/2014 in poi.



Con questa gestione, è solo questione di tempo.

Ripeto, noi milanisti sappiamo benissimo come funziona, ne portiamo ancora le cicatrici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con questa gestione, è solo questione di tempo.
> 
> Ripeto, noi milanisti sappiamo benissimo come funziona, ne portiamo ancora le cicatrici.



Esatto, e come dicevo il bello vero arriverà quando arriverà il loro 2013/2014 (nel 2012/2013 riuscimmo per miracolo a salvare la stagione, sebbene oramai il Milan fosse una squadra oscena, impestata di bidoni e smantellata da ogni campione).

Speriamo di vincere nel frattempo, però. Ci manca solo che dopo aver guardato l’Inda vincere nel post-Calciopoli per quattro anni e aver guardato i gobbi vincere (solo in Italia, grazie a Dio) per nove anni nel post-2012, ora tornassimo a veder vincere l’Inda e noi a raccogliere le briciole.

E bada, non mi riferisco a quest’anno, quest’anno vincere renderebbe l’annata leggendaria ma di certo non possiamo imporlo come obbligo, intendo dal prossimo anno in poi.


----------



## bmb (23 Dicembre 2020)

Quant'era bello Bonuccione ieri. Uno dei difensori più sopravvalutati della storia. Ai livelli del premiato Sammer.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gazzetta a caratteri cubitali contro l'arbitro. Complotto

Ovviamente il fallaccio di Chiesa ribaltato in fallo a favore della Juve è sparito dalle moviole


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il progetto Juve procede bene.
> 
> Tutto come previsto.
> 
> ...



il bello è che l'obiettivo dell'estate era suarez e qui qualcuno aveva anche paura di questo acquisto.
finchè la mentalità rimarrà questa andiamo sul sicuro.

ieri han giocato con un centrocampo impresentabile. 
se ci aggiungi che quest'anno sembra che siano arbitrati equamente poi ti spieghi il declino.

di solito i ladri non arrivano secondi. se valgono il vertice li fanno vincere altrimenti si accontentano di una stagione di transizione e a quanto vedo le spinte mancano su più fronti.
questo potrebbe far pensare che hanno già abbandonato l'idea di vincere. ieri han perso 6 punti in 3 ore non poco.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 3 punti persi sul campo, 3 punti sottratti in tribunale.
> Fino al concime.
> 
> Sopra il banco l'ovino campa, sottobanco l'ovino ti frega.
> ...



Esatto, ed era ora.. nessuno vince per sempre.

La Juventus aveva imboccato un sentiero pericoloso, ed in alcuni lo facevamo notare già 3 anni fa.

Questi sono i risultati; 

Certo, non gli manca nulla per tornare a vincere in un anno o due, tra mafieggiate e potere economico.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello è che l'obiettivo dell'estate era suarez e qui qualcuno aveva anche paura di questo acquisto.
> finchè la mentalità rimarrà questa andiamo sul sicuro.
> 
> ieri han giocato con un centrocampo impresentabile.
> ...



Infatti. Quando insegui i nomi invece dei principi la tua destinazione è il baratro e basta.

La Juve non è rassegnata, almeno credo, è gestita alla catsum. La loro non è mancanza di volontà, ma di competenza.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, ed era ora.. nessuno vince per sempre.
> 
> La Juventus aveva imboccato un sentiero pericoloso, ed in alcuni lo facevamo notare già 3 anni fa.
> 
> ...



Che possono tornare cosi ripentinamente non ne sarei cosi sicuro.

Da 3 anni stanno facendo gli errori che aveva fatto Galliani......identici.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il progetto Juve procede bene.
> 
> Tutto come previsto.
> 
> ...



Ciao Lineker, rispondo a te perché non é la prima volta che mi capita di leggere critiche da parte tua sulla Juve, ma é un po l'andazzo di tutto il forum.

La Juve ad oggi é la migliore squadra in Italia senza dubbi (purtroppo), per nostra fortuna giocano molto al di sotto delle loro possibilità, complice Pirlo, giocatori non adatti aal gioco che vuole imporre e un calo di motivazioni enorme. Dal mio punto di vista é palese e normale che dopo 9 anni di vittorie in un campionato mediocre, facendosi scappare il vero obbietivo stagionale: la Champions (almeno negli ultimi 5 anni), non si giochi con la stessa fame del terzo scudetto di fila.

Poi tu parli di progetto fallimentare e inizio del baratro, io vedo che negli ultimi anni hanno comprato De Ligt (21) e Demiral (22) in difesa. Bentancur (23), Arthur (24), Rabiot (25) e Mckennie (22) per il centrocampo. Kulusevsky (20) e Chiesa (23) in attacco.

Non é il Manchester city, pero obiettivamenta sono quasi tutti ottimi giocatori, con un ottimo futuro. 

Tranne nelle esterni di difesa mi sembra purtoppo che siano superiori a noi in quasi tutti i ruoli, forse il loro centrocampo non gira come dovrebbe, ma non certo perché sono più "scarsi" dei nostri.

Ah, dimenticavo i fatturati: Milan 200mil e Juve 500mil


----------



## Gekyn (23 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Che possono tornare cosi ripentinamente non ne sarei cosi sicuro.
> 
> Da 3 anni stanno facendo gli errori che aveva fatto Galliani......identici.



C'è una grossa differenza, Galliani l aveva fatto in pura malafede e lo scopo era proprio quello, e comunque noi svendevamo senza acquistare nessuno, mentre Paratici & Co. anche se sbagliate e con poca logica le campagne acquisti le fanno e prima o poi le azzeccano.......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ciao Lineker, rispondo a te perché non é la prima volta che mi capita di leggere critiche da parte tua sulla Juve, ma é un po l'andazzo di tutto il forum.
> 
> La Juve ad oggi é la migliore squadra in Italia senza dubbi (purtroppo), per nostra fortuna giocano molto al di sotto delle loro possibilità, complice Pirlo, giocatori non adatti aal gioco che vuole imporre e un calo di motivazioni enorme. Dal mio punto di vista é palese e normale che dopo 9 anni di vittorie in un campionato mediocre, facendosi scappare il vero obbietivo stagionale: la Champions (almeno negli ultimi 5 anni), non si giochi con la stessa fame del terzo scudetto di fila.
> 
> ...



Come rosa non li vedo cosi superiori rispetto ad Inter e (un po meno) Napoli. Il problema sono i giocatori che hanno fatto parte del ciclo per anni ed ora sono in declino finale - Bonucci, Alex Sandro (lontanissimo dal giocatore visto in questi anni), Chiellini (ormai un ex), Cuadrado. 
Il loro centrocampo é giovane, si, ma mancano qualita, dinamismo e fisicita. Rabiot, Arthur, McKennie e Ramsey non dovrebbero giocare insieme. Se poi pensi che qualche anno fa a centrocampo la Juventus giocava con Pogba-Pirlo-Vidal-Marchisio...
Comunque la base c'e. Se cambiano allenatore, panchinano Bonucci e prendono un centrocampista di livello tornerebbero a dominare in un nanosecondo.


----------



## koti (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Come rosa non li vedo cosi superiori rispetto ad Inter e (un po meno) Napoli. Il problema sono i giocatori che hanno fatto parte del ciclo per anni ed ora sono in declino finale - Bonucci, Alex Sandro (lontanissimo dal giocatore visto in questi anni), Chiellini (ormai un ex), Cuadrado.
> Il loro centrocampo é giovane, si, ma mancano qualita, dinamismo e fisicita. Rabiot, Arthur, McKennie e Ramsey non dovrebbero giocare insieme. Se poi pensi che qualche anno fa a centrocampo la Juventus giocava con Pogba-Pirlo-Vidal-Marchisio...
> Comunque la base c'e. Se cambiano allenatore, panchinano Bonucci e prendono un centrocampista di livello tornerebbero a dominare in un nanosecondo.



Noto adesso che Bonucci ha un contratto fino al 2024, mamma mia.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Come rosa non li vedo cosi superiori rispetto ad Inter e (un po meno) Napoli. Il problema sono i giocatori che hanno fatto parte del ciclo per anni ed ora sono in declino finale - Bonucci, Alex Sandro (lontanissimo dal giocatore visto in questi anni), Chiellini (ormai un ex), Cuadrado.
> Il loro centrocampo é giovane, si, ma mancano qualita, dinamismo e fisicita. Rabiot, Arthur, McKennie e Ramsey non dovrebbero giocare insieme. Se poi pensi che qualche anno fa a centrocampo la Juventus giocava con Pogba-Pirlo-Vidal-Marchisio...
> Comunque la base c'e. Se cambiano allenatore, panchinano Bonucci e prendono un centrocampista di livello tornerebbero a dominare in un nanosecondo.



In altre parole é quello che ho detto io  , mi sembra palese che a livello di rosa siamo molto inferiori alle squadre da te citate. Comunque a livello di progetto non capisco come si possa definire fallimentare se dopo aver vinto nove (9! ) scudetti di fila, seppure in una Serie A per niente competitiva si abbia un anno di transizione (anche senza vittoria non si puo dire fallimentare), in cui dopo tanti anni nuovi giocatori stanno pian piano rimpiazzando i vecchi, tra l'altro tutti giovanissimi e con gran talento. 

Poi sul centrocampo c'é anche da dire che giocano tutti sotto le proprie potenzialità, Bentancur in primis che rispetto 5 mesi fa é un altro giocatore, evidentemento a livello tattico non sono messi bene. Con 3 innesti mirati, tornerebbero tra i favoriti anche in europa.


----------



## Tsitsipas (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai, non so se essere stracontento o preoccupato: dopo partite come questa mi sto convincendo che se non lo vinciamo noi l’Inda vincerà il diciannovesimo (ed essere superato da questi maiali in fatto di scudetti anche no, non lo tollererei).



ma perché ci odi?? fino a qualche mese leggevo sempre parole al miele per noi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> ma perché ci odi?? fino a qualche mese leggevo sempre parole al miele per noi...



ha un serio problema coi tuoi compagni di tifo ahahahhahaha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> ma perché ci odi?? fino a qualche mese leggevo sempre parole al miele per noi...



Negli ultimi anni ero arrivato a preferire voi ai gobbi, le cose sono cambiate quando ho visto tutta la melma che molti tifosi interisti ci stanno buttando in faccia da quando abbiamo rialzato la testa, hanno ricominciato a parlare di “complotti per far vincere il bbilan” e robe simili. Da lì mi sono “ricordato” (visto che sono milanese e ho vissuto a Milano fino al 2001) perché odiassi più l’Inter dei mafiosi gobbi. Gli anni lontano da Milano e dalla Curva (che abbandonai nel 2008, pur continuando comunque a frequentare lo stadio, anche perché sono andato a vivere a 200 km da Milano, non sono andato dall’altra parte d’Italia) mi avevano ammorbidito, ma purtroppo appena siamo saliti di livello e hanno cominciato a temerci, molti dei vostri tifosi, sia sul web che nella vita reale, hanno mostrato di nuovo il loro vero volto.

Addirittura alcuni hanno tirato fuori delle balle clamorose sulla Champions del 1988/1989, sostenendo che la Steaua si sarebbe venduta la partita (perché, giustamente, una squadra capace di battere il Real 5-0 aveva bisogno che la Steaua si vendesse la partita. La stessa squadra, quel Milan, che ai quarti col Werder Brema si vide annullare, o meglio non dare, un goal più clamoroso di quello di Muntari, cosa peraltro successa anche nella ripetizione della partita con la Stella Rossa. Però ovviamente Berlusconi avrebbe aspettato la finale, per comprarsela, lasciando che con la Stella Rossa e col Werder facessero di tutto per buttarci fuori, linearissimo). Naturalmente di questa calunnia non c’è traccia in nessun articolo sportivo né italiano né estero, perché trattasi appunto di una mera calunnia di poveri frustrati, però purtroppo alcuni geni hanno sentito l’urgenza di diffamare quel Milan. E allora gli ho ricordato un paio di cosucce, questi si, purtroppo per loro, documentate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> In altre parole é quello che ho detto io  , mi sembra palese che a livello di rosa siamo molto inferiori alle squadre da te citate. Comunque a livello di progetto non capisco come si possa definire fallimentare se dopo aver vinto nove (9! ) scudetti di fila, seppure in una Serie A per niente competitiva si abbia un anno di transizione (anche senza vittoria non si puo dire fallimentare), in cui dopo tanti anni nuovi giocatori stanno pian piano rimpiazzando i vecchi, tra l'altro tutti giovanissimi e con gran talento.
> 
> Poi sul centrocampo c'é anche da dire che giocano tutti sotto le proprie potenzialità, Bentancur in primis che rispetto 5 mesi fa é un altro giocatore, evidentemento a livello tattico non sono messi bene. Con 3 innesti mirati, tornerebbero tra i favoriti anche in europa.



be che il semidisastro di quest'anno sia in buona parte causato da un allenatore incapace è indubbio, ma per progetto fallimentare si intende secondo me gente strapagata che non rende, non corre, non ha fisicità, non ha fame.
noi con galliani andavamo a dietro a ex giocatori. loro sono 2-3 anni che stan facendo come noi.

loro hanno preso cristina dandogli il monte ingaggi del sassuolo, giocatore che ormai segna meno e prevalentemente su rigore, non copre e non è altruista.
robe tipo arthur ramsey e rabiot sono una rovina per la squadra, strapagati e non hanno caratteristiche moderne. a che servono?
cercano gente come dzeko e suarez. (dzeko tanto e tanto, ma suarez dai.....)


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ciao Lineker, rispondo a te perché non é la prima volta che mi capita di leggere critiche da parte tua sulla Juve, ma é un po l'andazzo di tutto il forum.
> 
> La Juve ad oggi é la migliore squadra in Italia senza dubbi (purtroppo), per nostra fortuna giocano molto al di sotto delle loro possibilità, complice Pirlo, giocatori non adatti aal gioco che vuole imporre e un calo di motivazioni enorme. Dal mio punto di vista é palese e normale che dopo 9 anni di vittorie in un campionato mediocre, facendosi scappare il vero obbietivo stagionale: la Champions (almeno negli ultimi 5 anni), non si giochi con la stessa fame del terzo scudetto di fila.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, non vorrei essere frainteso perchè probabilmente estremizzo il concetto.

Io penso che la Juve si ancora la piu forte per profondità e varietà della rosa. Io ne critico, lo faccio da molto tempo, l'andazzo che hanno intrapreso.
Dei giovani che citi ben pochi stanno incidendo. Alcuni costano uno sproposito vuoi per ammortamento o ingaggio, pur trovando poco spazio e avendo, almeno finora, un ruolo da comprimari o ancora tutto da inquadrare.

Alla fine, i risultati della Juve si aggrappano ai soliti noti, i quali hanno imboccato il viale del tramonto in modo fin troppo evidente.

Dunque io ne critico soprattutto le idee poco chiare e contraddittorie della gestione. La Juve dei tempi d'oro, quella che davvero faceva paura e dominava, aveva un coraggio e una chiarezza di idee per certi versi ammirevole. Basti vedere alla rivoluzione della rosa che fecero il primo anno di Allegri, subito dopo la sconfitta in finale di CL.

Ecco quella Juve andava guardata in un certo modo per come era gestita, infatti ha fatto il vuoto in Italia, questa, molto confusa e contraddittoria, è indiscutibile che quel vantaggio abissale lo stia progressivamente perdendo, lo dimostra il campo da un annetto a questa parte, sebbene concordo con te rimanga ancora la piu forte, sulla carta.

Se guardiamo al trend per il futuro, o invertono la rotta o continueranno a peggiorare. Quando i vecchi che tengono in piedi la baracca lasceranno, come successe a noi, vedremo se i vari Rabiot Morata e Arthur saranno in grado di mantenere la Juve al vertice.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> C'è una grossa differenza, Galliani l aveva fatto in pura malafede e lo scopo era proprio quello, e comunque noi svendevamo senza acquistare nessuno, mentre Paratici & Co. anche se sbagliate e con poca logica le campagne acquisti le fanno e prima o poi le azzeccano.......


Beh si,non hai tutti torti.

Però alla fine i concetti sono più o meno gli stessi.

Se pagano stipendi a due cifre, o prendono parametri 0 e poi gli danno un ingaggio fuori dal mondo con 4/5 anni di stipendio, diventano praticamente invendibili.

Anche perché vedi alla Juve come da noi nessuno vuole andarsene, preferiscono marcire in panchina piuttosto che rescindere, guarda cosa e successo con Higain.

È una gestione malata, e la malaria prima o poi ti presenta il conto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ciao Lineker, rispondo a te perché non é la prima volta che mi capita di leggere critiche da parte tua sulla Juve, ma é un po l'andazzo di tutto il forum.
> 
> La Juve ad oggi é la migliore squadra in Italia senza dubbi (purtroppo), per nostra fortuna giocano molto al di sotto delle loro possibilità, complice Pirlo, giocatori non adatti aal gioco che vuole imporre e un calo di motivazioni enorme. Dal mio punto di vista é palese e normale che dopo 9 anni di vittorie in un campionato mediocre, facendosi scappare il vero obbietivo stagionale: la Champions (almeno negli ultimi 5 anni), non si giochi con la stessa fame del terzo scudetto di fila.
> 
> ...



Il centrocampo è nettamente inferiore al nostro invece. Dove sta scritto che Arthur, Bentancur e Ramsey non siano più scarsi di Kessie, Bennacer e Tonali? Dove?

In attacco Ibra è nettamente superiore a questo CR7, e tra l’altro non hanno (come noi) nemmeno punte di riserva all’altezza. Loro sono superiori sulla fascia destra d’attacco, nei centrali di difesa (grazie a De Light e Demiral) e siamo pari per quanto riguarda i terzini sinistri (anzi, Theo forse è anche superiore, di sicuro lo diventerà nel futuro prossimo).

Quindi il confronto, almeno per quanto riguarda i titolari (loro hanno però una panchina più lunga) è equilibratissimo.

Non è il monte ingaggi a stabilire la qualità tecnica di una squadra, se gestito da un incapace come Para(li)tici.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, non vorrei essere frainteso perchè probabilmente estremizzo il concetto.
> 
> Io penso che la Juve si ancora la piu forte per profondità e varietà della rosa. Io ne critico, lo faccio da molto tempo, l'andazzo che hanno intrapreso.
> Dei giovani che citi ben pochi stanno incidendo. Alcuni costano uno sproposito vuoi per ammortamento o ingaggio, pur trovando poco spazio e avendo, almeno finora, un ruolo da comprimari o ancora tutto da inquadrare.
> ...



Esatto. Anche perché non basta investire in giovani, bisogna investire in giovani di livello. Altrimenti noi con Piatek e Paqueta avremmo preso il volo. Bisogna essere capaci di investire sui giovani giusti, altrimenti ti rovini, certo non come ad investire su dei trentacinquenni bolliti come faceva Galliani, probabilmente potrai rivenderli evitando la minusvalenza, ma di risultati sportivi non ne ottieni.

La verità è che hanno un’ottima difesa, un centrocampo da EUROPA LEAGUE (e sono generoso) e un attacco solo sulla carta superiore al nostro (perché i goal segnati da Gennaio ad oggi parlano chiaro).

Se dovessero arrivare in semifinale di CL sarebbe un miracolo sportivo.

Io da parte di tanti milanisti vedo un gran complesso di inferiorità dovuto agli ultimi nove anni, ad esempio quando si da per scontato che i centrocampisti della Juve “non siano certo più scarsi dei nostri”. E perché mai? Dove sta scritto? Il solo Kessie come livello vale tutto il loro centrocampo, Bennacer non parliamone nemmeno, è cresciuto enormemente.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, non vorrei essere frainteso perchè probabilmente estremizzo il concetto.
> 
> Io penso che la Juve si ancora la piu forte per profondità e varietà della rosa. Io ne critico, lo faccio da molto tempo, l'andazzo che hanno intrapreso.
> Dei giovani che citi ben pochi stanno incidendo. Alcuni costano uno sproposito vuoi per ammortamento o ingaggio, pur trovando poco spazio e avendo, almeno finora, un ruolo da comprimari o ancora tutto da inquadrare.
> ...



La penso anche io come Buciadignho, si stanno facendo i funerali ai gobbi prima del tempo. Già solo panchinando Bonucci e lanciando sempre titolari Demiral e De Ligt dimezzerebbero i gol presi, per di più hanno molti giocatori giovani (di cui alcuni forti, piaccia o no). Quando si libereranno dell'ammortamento + ingaggio di Ronaldo avranno i soldi per finire di rifondare, posto che Agnelli allontani Paratici per prendere un ds decente.

Il Milan 2012 era altra roba, lì c'era la volontà di distruggere dalle fondamenta la società, zero budget, zero senatori, zero prospettive, un'oscenità del genere non penso si ripeterà più nella storia del calcio.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sarò strano ma una sconfitta della Juve mi da quasi le stesse emozioni di una vittoria del Milan.

È una cosa un po strana ,che si possaodiare un altra squadra più di questi zebrati.

Per 10 anni ma anche prima ci hanno stuprato con l'aiuto sistematico del arbitro di turno.

Se parliamo di loro calcisticamente, stanno andando alla deriva se non e quest'anno sara il prossimo.

Ieri Bonucci ha fatto schifo anche a sua madre. Giocatore ipervalutato è molto più scarso di Romagnoli, eppure e titolare inamovibile della Nazionale, il significato e che in Nazionale non ci vanno sempre i più bravi.

Il passaggio da Sarri a Pirlo non ha sortito gli effetti sperati, eil motivo è semplice giocano un calcio quasi simile.

Se riprendevano un allenatore diverso diciamo riprendevano Allegri sarebbero stati dolori per tutti, perché non sono sbagliati i giocatori ma e sbagliato lo spartito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La penso anche io come Buciadignho, si stanno facendo i funerali ai gobbi prima del tempo. Già solo panchinando Bonucci e lanciando sempre titolari Demiral e De Ligt dimezzerebbero i gol presi, per di più hanno molti giocatori giovani (di cui alcuni forti, piaccia o no). Quando si libereranno dell'ammortamento + ingaggio di Ronaldo avranno i soldi per finire di rifondare, posto che Agnelli allontani Paratici per prendere un ds decente.
> 
> Il Milan 2012 era altra roba, lì c'era la volontà di distruggere dalle fondamenta la società, zero budget, zero senatori, zero prospettive, un'oscenità del genere non penso si ripeterà più nella storia del calcio.



Come centrali di difesa sono a posto, infatti, il problema è a centrocampo, dove non azzeccano un acquisto da tempo immemore, e pure in attacco non è tutto rose e fiori, Chiesa ad esempio è bravo ma non lo vedo diventare un top da squadra che annichilisce i campionati nazionali e vince la CL.

La verità è che gli ultimi nove anni sono stati un’anomalia totale dovuta alla nostra sparizione, e molti milanisti hanno sviluppato un malsano complesso di inferiorità, come se il “new normal” fosse questo e i gobbi fossero destinati a vincere 45 dei prossimi 50 scudetti, ma non è così, non sarà affatto così, anzi.

Anche perché pure la loro superiorità economica è destinata a svanire, anzi ad essere ribaltata e di brutto, quando rientreremo costantemente in Champions e faremo lo stadio. Ti ricordo che già l’Inter con tre qualificazioni di fila ha quasi colmato il gap economico, e parliamo di una società che ancora lo stadio non ce l’ha.

Forse è esagerato dire che sono destinati a fare la fine che noi facemmo dal post-2012, ma un declino come quello del Milan post-1996 (dove per sette anni non vincemmo più nulla di importante, a parte uno scudetto miracoloso nel ‘99) è tutto fuorché impossibile. Anzi, quel Milan era il club PIÙ RICCO DEL MONDO (i gobbi sono il decimo, come fatturato) e non aveva nessun limite di spesa, perché l’FPF non esisteva. E nemmeno questo ci ha impedito di restare sette anni senza trofei (tranne appunto il ‘99).

I cicli esistono per tutti, Real Madrid compreso, figurati la Giuve.

Anche perché, per l’appunto, la Serie A si sta alzando di livello, la concorrenza non è più quella di qualche anno fa e non sono più gli unici ad avere attrattiva su certi giocatori (con l’Inter l’abbiamo già visto e lo vedremo anche noi appena rientreremo in CL).

Giganteggiare sulla spazzatura come fatto da loro negli scorsi anni è fin troppo facile.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> ma perché ci odi?? fino a qualche mese leggevo sempre parole al miele per noi...



E' influenzato da quello che legge sui forum interisti, dove si concentrano tifosi più estremisti dei talebani. Persone che credono che ogni scudetto non vinto dall'Inter sia rubato a prescindere da chiunque lo vinca, che l'Inter sia l'unica società immacolata della storia (nessuna prova o testimonianza contraria sarà mai accettata), che i giocatori degli altri siano tutti scarsoni, che non ci siano mai partite in cui l'Inter venga aiutata dagli arbitri o abbia botte di c*lo, che sia impossibile che la società di Tronchetti Provera che produceva le intercettazioni nascondesse quelle che facevano comodo all'Inter e le mandasse in prescrizione...eccetera. Per quanto capisca la parziale giustificazione delle fette di prosciutto sugli occhi da tifoso non posso dargli torto, c'è una negazione totale della realtà che rasenta quella dei terrapiattisti.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> E' influenzato da quello che legge sui forum interisti, dove si concentrano tifosi più estremisti dei talebani. Persone che credono che ogni scudetto non vinto dall'Inter sia rubato a prescindere da chiunque lo vinca, che l'Inter sia l'unica società immacolata della storia (nessuna prova o testimonianza contraria sarà mai accettata), che i giocatori degli altri siano tutti scarsoni, che non ci siano mai partite in cui l'Inter venga aiutata dagli arbitri o abbia botte di c*lo, che sia impossibile che la società di Tronchetti Provera che produceva le intercettazioni nascondesse quelle che facevano comodo all'Inter e le mandasse in prescrizione...eccetera. Per quanto capisca la parziale giustificazione delle fette di prosciutto sugli occhi da tifoso non posso dargli torto, c'è una negazione totale della realtà che rasenta quella dei terrapiattisti.



Perfetto!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> E' influenzato da quello che legge sui forum interisti, dove si concentrano tifosi più estremisti dei talebani. Persone che credono che ogni scudetto non vinto dall'Inter sia rubato a prescindere da chiunque lo vinca, che l'Inter sia l'unica società immacolata della storia (nessuna prova o testimonianza contraria sarà mai accettata), che i giocatori degli altri siano tutti scarsoni, che non ci siano mai partite in cui l'Inter venga aiutata dagli arbitri o abbia botte di c*lo, che sia impossibile che la società di Tronchetti Provera che produceva le intercettazioni nascondesse quelle che facevano comodo all'Inter e le mandasse in prescrizione...eccetera. Per quanto capisca la parziale giustificazione delle fette di prosciutto sugli occhi da tifoso non posso dargli torto, c'è una negazione totale della realtà che rasenta quella dei terrapiattisti.





Sto vedendo molta più sportività nei nostri confronti da parte dei tifosi gobbi, per dire, sia nella vita reale che sul web (e questo non cancella il mio disprezzo verso la società Juventus, ma fa riflettere).


----------



## Tsitsipas (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come centrali di difesa sono a posto, infatti, il problema è a centrocampo, dove non azzeccano un acquisto da tempo immemore, e pure in attacco non è tutto rose e fiori, Chiesa ad esempio è bravo ma non lo vedo diventare un top da squadra che annichilisce i campionati nazionali e vince la CL.
> 
> La verità è che gli ultimi nove anni sono stati un’anomalia totale dovuta alla nostra sparizione, e molti milanisti hanno sviluppato un masono complesso di inferiorità, come se il “new normal” fosse questo e i gobbi fossero destinati a vincere 45 dei prossimi 50 scudetti, ma non è così, non sarà affatto così, anzi.
> 
> Anche perché pure la loro superiorità economica è destinata a svanire, anzi ad essere ribaltata e di brutto, quando rientreremo costantemente in Champions e faremo lo stadio.



Condivido tutto quello che dici sui ladri. Grazie per avermi risposto poco fa sull'odio per l'Inter. Ma fidati che la maggioranza dei tifosi nerazzurri non ha mai parlato male di quel Milan che rimane per noi una squadra atomica. Anzi... Proprio la forza di quel Milan ha ingigantito il capolavoro dell'Inter del Trap. E ha dato valore a quei derby che talvolta vincevamo come il 3-1 del 90 che di fatto vi costò lo scudo.

Chiedo scusa per l'off topic e vi dico che per noi giocarci lo scudetto con voi è un onore. Vediamo come va. Io continuo a pensare che siamo più forti di voi e lo vado ripetendo ai miei amici nerazzurri che temono il Milan da settembre. Il nostro problema è l'allenatore. Troppo umorale (e troppo juventino) per una piazza difficile come la nostra


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, non vorrei essere frainteso perchè probabilmente estremizzo il concetto.
> 
> Io penso che la Juve si ancora la piu forte per profondità e varietà della rosa. Io ne critico, lo faccio da molto tempo, l'andazzo che hanno intrapreso.
> Dei giovani che citi ben pochi stanno incidendo. Alcuni costano uno sproposito vuoi per ammortamento o ingaggio, pur trovando poco spazio e avendo, almeno finora, un ruolo da comprimari o ancora tutto da inquadrare.
> ...



Diciamo anche la verità: il problema vero è da due anni, da quando hanno deciso di convertire il loro pragmatismo con idee di calcio champagne che non fanno parte della loro storia..
La Juve è sempre stata cinica non un modello di gioco..

Gli consiglio di cacciare il maldestro e tornare ad allegri


----------



## Davidoff (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche la verità: il problema vero è da due anni, da quando hanno deciso di convertire il loro pragmatismo con idee di calcio champagne che non fanno parte della loro storia..
> La Juve è sempre stata cinica non un modello di gioco..
> 
> Gli consiglio di cacciare il maldestro e tornare ad allegri



Non potranno mai fare parte della loro storia, quel tipo di mentalità e di progetto non si improvvisa dall'oggi al domani e richiede tempo e stagioni di transizione, cosa che si sposa malissimo con un ambiente in cui lasciare anche solo uno scudetto agli altri è da pena capitale.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto quello che dici sui ladri. Grazie per avermi risposto poco fa sull'odio per l'Inter. Ma fidati che la maggioranza dei tifosi nerazzurri non ha mai parlato male di quel Milan che rimane per noi una squadra atomica. Anzi... Proprio la forza di quel Milan ha ingigantito il capolavoro dell'Inter del Trap. E ha dato valore a quei derby che talvolta vincevamo come il 3-1 del 90 che di fatto vi costò lo scudo.
> 
> Chiedo scusa per l'off topic e vi dico che per noi giocarci lo scudetto con voi è un onore. Vediamo come va. Io continuo a pensare che siamo più forti di voi e lo vado ripetendo ai miei amici nerazzurri che temono il Milan da settembre. Il nostro problema è l'allenatore. Troppo umorale (e troppo juventino) per una piazza difficile come la nostra



Se foste allenati da qualcuno che valorizzi al massimo la rosa (es. Eriksen) sì, probabilmente sareste più forti di noi, ma vedendo non-giocare l'Inter attuale la differenza non si vede, anche avendo una rosa più ampia sembrate subìre contro chiunque e vincere in modo estemporaneo, mentre il Milan mantiene lo stesso impianto di gioco pur avendo fuori mezza squadra e questo permette di colmare il gap. Senza nulla togliere alle vittorie ottenute di grinta o con colpi individuali, la classifica attuale è generosa con voi, dovrebbe esserci maggiore distacco tra voi e il Milan per quanto visto finora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se foste allenati da qualcuno che valorizzi al massimo la rosa (es. Eriksen) sì, probabilmente sareste più forti di noi, ma vedendo non-giocare l'Inter attuale la differenza non si vede, anche avendo una rosa più ampia sembrate subìre contro chiunque e vincere in modo estemporaneo, mentre il Milan mantiene lo stesso impianto di gioco pur avendo fuori mezza squadra e questo permette di colmare il gap. Senza nulla togliere alle vittorie ottenute di grinta o con colpi individuali, la classifica attuale è generosa con voi, dovrebbe esserci maggiore distacco tra voi e il Milan per quanto visto finora.



Esatto. Poi c’è anche da dire che loro hanno una cosa che noi non abbiamo: la pressione, una pressione enorme. Per noi arrivare tra le prime quattro sarebbe già una stagione positiva, per loro invece non vincere lo scudetto pur non avendo gli impegni di coppa ed avendo come avversarie una Juve in palese declino e un Milan che fattura la metà, ha un rosa molto più corta della loro e sarà impegnato in EL, sarebbe una roba da barzelletta.

Senza contare che, dopo il baratro scavato dal Milan in Europa nei loro confronti, tornerebbero sotto anche come scudetti vinti.


----------



## James45 (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Poi c’è anche da dire che loro hanno una cosa che noi non abbiamo: la pressione, una pressione enorme. Per noi arrivare tra le prime quattro sarebbe già una stagione positiva, per loro invece non vincere lo scudetto pur non avendo gli impegni di coppa ed avendo come avversarie una Juve in palese declino e un Milan che fattura la metà, ha un rosa molto più corta della loro e sarà impegnato in EL, sarebbe una roba da barzelletta.
> 
> Senza contare che, dopo il baratro scavato dal Milan in Europa nei loro confronti, *tornerebbero sotto anche come scudetti vinti*.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Poi c’è anche da dire che loro hanno una cosa che noi non abbiamo: la pressione, una pressione enorme. Per noi arrivare tra le prime quattro sarebbe già una stagione positiva, per loro invece non vincere lo scudetto pur non avendo gli impegni di coppa ed avendo come avversarie una Juve in palese declino e un Milan che fattura la metà, ha un rosa molto più corta della loro e sarà impegnato in EL, sarebbe una roba da barzelletta.
> 
> Senza contare che, dopo il baratro scavato dal Milan in Europa nei loro confronti, tornerebbero sotto anche come scudetti vinti.



Se Conte iniziasse a perdere punti e allontanarsi dalla vetta c'è la seria possibilità che ricominci a sbroccare condizionando la squadra, specialmente se il mercato di gennaio non sarà di suo gradimento. Ha già cominciato a lanciare frecciate in conferenza stampa, as usual.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche la verità: il problema vero è da due anni, da quando hanno deciso di convertire il loro pragmatismo con idee di calcio champagne che non fanno parte della loro storia..
> La Juve è sempre stata cinica non un modello di gioco..
> 
> Gli consiglio di cacciare il maldestro e tornare ad allegri



Non solo pero. Anche con la gestione sbagliata di tanti casi. 

Nella rosa attuale della Juve, tra giocatori senza precisa collocazioni, altri con stipendi monstre che manco giocano e vecchi che peggiorano a vista d'occhio o sono finiti ai margini della rosa, un qualunque allenatore si trova a dover risolvere troppi problemi per dare un senso alla rosa.

La Juve è sempre stata cinica non solo nello stile di gioco, ma ancora piu in quello di gestione dove non si è mai fatta problemi a fare fuori chiunque se non ritenuto perfettamente adatto alla squadra. IO vedo che hanno perso la loro tipica identità, ma vedremo i prossimi anni. Coi mezzi che hanno possono facilmente cambiare direzione.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Però nel primo gol ha bruciato i due centrali



Sono sincero: non cambio idea.

La Fiorentina ha giocato una pessima partita, eccezion fatta per Igor e Ribery.
Ha trovato il gol subito, con una bella imbucata di Frank ma Vlahovic, che comunque non mi dispiace, ha segnato per caso e ha sbagliato il controllo più volte, allungandosi una palla comodo e allargandosi (salvo fare un bellissimo scavetto).

I Viola hanno provato in tutti i modi a fare segnare la Juventus, rischiando l'espulsione di Borja, due rigori (che non c'erano per me) e mandando Ronaldo in porta due volte grazie a Milenkovic.

Sullo 0-1, tranne il tiro di Castrovilli parato da Sczezny, non hanno mai accelerato e il gol del raddoppio è pura fortuna.

Per me prenderanno fiducia, chi non la prenderebbe, ma i concetti di fondo rimangono.
Lentissimi e mister un pò inappropriato (faccio mea culpa su Igor, avevo capito giocasse a cc... invece ci ha giocato Caceres, che ha fatto benino, ma sempre molto macchinoso).

La vittoria di ieri è casuale per come è venuta, ma chiaramente... si gode!!
Il mio giudizio non cambia... Vlahovic è acerbo e magari si farà, non è mica male...

Ieri Ribery marziano irrideva Chiesa e metà Juve... a dimostrazione della pochezza tecnica della Serie A.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non solo pero. Anche con la gestione sbagliata di tanti casi.
> 
> Nella rosa attuale della Juve, tra giocatori senza precisa collocazioni, altri con stipendi monstre che manco giocano e vecchi che peggiorano a vista d'occhio o sono finiti ai margini della rosa, un qualunque allenatore si trova a dover risolvere troppi problemi per dare un senso alla rosa.
> 
> La Juve è sempre stata cinica non solo nello stile di gioco, ma ancora piu in quello di gestione dove non si è mai fatta problemi a fare fuori chiunque se non ritenuto perfettamente adatto alla squadra. IO vedo che hanno perso la loro tipica identità, ma vedremo i prossimi anni. Coi mezzi che hanno possono facilmente cambiare direzione.



Sicurmente la differenza è che Marotta era un grande dirigente, Paratici un bulletto poco furbo, e Nedved una figurina...

Poi vabbé, l'ossessione per la CL ha fatto il resto


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicurmente la differenza è che Marotta era un grande dirigente, Paratici un bulletto poco furbo, e Nedved una figurina...
> 
> Poi vabbé, l'ossessione per la CL ha fatto il resto



Secondo me, è un'impressione, ma pure Agnelli si è permesso diverse ingerenze in piu rispetto al passato, quando c'era Marotta.

E questo non è improbabile sia stata una ragione degli attriti con Marotta e con Allegri, a suo tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, è un'impressione, ma pure Agnelli si è permesso diverse ingerenze in piu rispetto al passato, quando c'era Marotta.
> 
> E questo non è improbabile sia stata una ragione degli attriti con Marotta e con Allegri, a suo tempo.



A me sinceramente la juve pare piena zeppa di mezzi giocatori.

Stanno comunque affrontando un cambio generazionale e non è detto riesca subito e bene.


----------

